# Shami goats from Saudi Arabia . New pic



## Naef hajaya (Aug 15, 2010)

Shami goats from Saudi Arabia


----------



## ksalvagno (Aug 15, 2010)

Those are really cool looking goats.


----------



## DonnaBelle (Aug 15, 2010)

Those are very nice looking goats.  They seem so much larger than ours here in the US.  It seems you have several different breeds too.  What is the largest goat you have over there?  I mean how much would it weigh??

The head of the goats is shaped so much differently than any I've ever seen.

Thanks for all the pictures you post.  I love looking at them, none here in the US I bet.

DonnaBelle


----------



## mully (Aug 15, 2010)

Great pictures.... so interesting to see goats from your country!


----------



## Hollywood Goats (Aug 15, 2010)

Thank you for sharing!

Very interesting nose, I guess the slope helps keep blowing sand out of their noses, and the shape enables them to eat bushes close to the ground better.


----------



## jodief100 (Aug 16, 2010)

WOW! I want some.  They are so neat looking.  Thank you for sharing.


----------

